

Why startups use Ruby on Rails - snarfy
http://i.imgur.com/gyU0me4.png

======
smutton
I have never seen such an accurate image in all of my life. I honestly don't
get why Ruby has the hype that it does.

"Elsif" \- a Ruby statement that makes you think, "Why the hell didn't they
just bother to put the other 'e' in there? There's already one in the
beginning..."

The OOP in Ruby is confusing to many, as well - it just ruins the relationship
pattern of language orthogonality.

~~~
MrBra
> I have never seen such an accurate image in all of my life.

I wonder if you ever tried Ruby/Rails yourself on even a small project. What
were the things that actually put you off?

Also I am a bit saddened of how boring your life can be for "not having seen
such an accurate image in all of your life". If you want my advice, leave IT
for a second and go read a literature book or romance like "The Unbearable
Lightness of Being" by Milan Kundera. You'll see way more incredibly accurate
images there.

> "Elsif" \- a Ruby statement that makes you think...

Wow this is really a big thing to point out as a language problem, isn't it?
But anyway, since we must talk about this important matter, I myself have
never felt it as a bad thing because to me "elsif" is also more easily
readable than "elseif"... but again, what a big point...

> OOP in Ruby is confusing to many...

Wat?? Confusing to who? Have you ever coded in Ruby at all? Ruby has one of
most nicely laid off object modeling representation, which is probably the
best part of Ruby and the one which makes pure joy to code/model a lot of
things.

It looks that for some reason you are being highly biased and have lot of
prejudice and the things you've pointed out are so much out of track,
unrelated and silly, that they really make you come off stupid (as much as the
linked text), because they really show how so much selectively you tried to
learn Ruby "facts".

You should really review your approach to learning.

